# هوس إسرائيلى بعد إلغاء الاتفاقية.. ورئيس أركان جيش الاحتلال يتوعد!!!!



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

بينى جانتس​*فيما يشبه الصدمة بعد إلغاء اتفاقية تصدير الغاز المصرى لإسرائيل، قال رئيس هيئة أركان جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلى الجنرال بينى جانتس إنه فى حال تحول مصر إلى دولة عدو بعد سنوات طويلة من السلام معها، فإن جنود الجيش الإسرائيلى مستعدون، كما أنهم مستعدون لأداء أى مهمة فيما يخص مواجهة التهديدات، بالإضافة لحالة عدم الاستقرار التى تمر بها منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

وقالت الإذاعة العسكرية إن تصريحات جانتس خلال وضعه لأعلام الدولة على ضريحى الجنديين الأخيرين اللذين سقطا خلال أداء الخدمة جاءت فى أعقاب قرار السلطات المصرية بإلغاء اتفاقية الغاز بين البلدين بشكل أحادى الجانب وبدون الحاجة لموافقة إسرائيلية، مما أعتبره محللون إسرائيليون انتهاكا لاتفاقية "كامب ديفيد" للسلام. *
اليوم السابع


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 أبريل 2012)

*هو احنا هنلاقيها منكم ولا من اللى بيحصل فى البلد .. مش ناقصة :t26:*​


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2012)

الدنيا مش ناقصة تولع خارجيا زيى ماهى مولعة داخليا
وصراحة الغاء اتفاقية تضر امن قومى دولة اخرى حتى لوكان بينا وبينها خلافات عليها علامات استفهام كثيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

*ليبرمان: إقدام مصر على إلغاء اتفاق الغاز مؤشر لا يبشر بالخير*
*قال وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى، أفيجادور ليبرمان، إن إقدام مصر على إلغاء اتفاق الغاز مع إسرائيل، بطريقة أحادية الجانب، هو مؤشر لا يبشر بالخير، موضحاً أن هذا الاتفاق هو اتفاق تجارى هام يشكل دليلاً على العلاقات المستقرة بين البلدين.

وأكد ليبرمان ـ فى تصريح خاص لراديو (صوت إسرائيل) اليوم الإثنين - أن إسرائيل معنية بالحفاظ على معاهدة السلام الموقعة مع مصر، مشيراً إلى أن الأمر يصب أيضاً فى المصلحة المصرية.

وعن تطورات الأوضاع السياسية فى مصر، قال وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى، الذى يزور أذربيجان حالياً فى إطار الاحتفال بذكرى مرور عشرين عاماً على إقامة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين البلدين، إن إسرائيل تتابع التطورات فى مصر بشكل متواصل.

كان مصدر مسئول بقطاع البترول أكد مساء أمس "الأحد"، أن الهيئة المصرية العامة للبترول والشركة القابضة للغازات الطبيعية قد أخطرتا شركة شرق المتوسط (ج. م. ج) بإنهاء تعاقد بيع الغاز لتلك الشركة، موضحاً أن شركة شرق المتوسط أخفقت بشكل مستمر فى الالتزام بسداد المستحقات المالية عن الغاز لهيئة البترول والشركة القابضة للغاز، تمشياً مع بنود التعاقد التجارى المبرم بين الهيئة والشركة القابضة للغاز، كبائعين وشركة شرق المتوسط كمشتريه للغاز، وهى جميعا شركات مصرية.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن شركة شرق المتوسط تقوم بأعمال تصدير الغاز للخارج بما فى ذلك إسرائيل.

وكان مسئولون إسرائيليون قالوا فى وقت سابق، إن إنهاء اتفاق تصدير الغاز المصرى إلى إسرائيل لا يشير إلى وجود أزمة فى العلاقات بين البلدين، بل هى جزء من نزاع بين شركة خاصة وشركة حكومية مصرية.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أبريل 2012)

*إسرائيل أجبن من محاربة مصر ، بل وأضعف من ذلك ، بل وأضعف من خوض حرب مع لبنان البطل رغم صغره ، ولا يفكر أصلاً في حرب مع بلدي سوريا لأنها ستعيد البلدين مئات السنين للوراء ، فكيف بحرب مع مصر ؟؟!!!*

*حرب مع مصر يعني دخول سوريا فيها فوراً لأنها فرصة تاريخية ، وبالتالي دخول لبنان من خلال المقاومة ودخول إيران فوراً .*

*قدر جنرال روسي قوة سوريا بحوالي مليون ونصف المليون صاروخ ، وبالتأكيد إيران لديها أضعاف ، والمقاومة في لبنان عشرات آلاف الصواريخ ، وقوة مصر عظيمة .*

*إسرائيل لا تجرؤ ولا تقوى على ذلك .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أبريل 2012)

الرب يحمى مصر من الفتن وتهور جعجعة الاسلامين


----------



## Eva Maria (23 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إسرائيل أجبن من محاربة مصر ، بل وأضعف من ذلك ، بل وأضعف من خوض حرب مع لبنان البطل رغم صغره ، ولا يفكر أصلاً في حرب مع بلدي سوريا لأنها ستعيد البلدين مئات السنين للوراء ، فكيف بحرب مع مصر ؟؟!!!*
> 
> *حرب مع مصر يعني دخول سوريا فيها فوراً لأنها فرصة تاريخية ، وبالتالي دخول لبنان من خلال المقاومة ودخول إيران فوراً .*
> 
> ...




شوف اخي أتفهم المشاعر ضد اسرائيل ...فأنا فلسطينية 
لكن دعنا لا نبالغ 

فخلال حرب لبنان الاخيرة كانت اسرائيل على وشك تدمير بيروت بالكامل بما فيها البنية التحتية, الاف القتلى اللبنانيين مقابل عشرات القتلى الاسرائيليين (ومن ضمنهم قتلى فلسطينيين من عرب الداخل). نزوح اللبنانيين بالالاف بينما الاسرائيليين كانوا بتجولون في حيفا (موقع قصف حزب الله ) في المولات والمتاحف وحدائق الحيوانات 

يعني الصراحة لا افهم حتى الان كيف يعتبر حزب الله نفسه منتصراً في حرب تموز ههه

لا تنسى ان اسرائيل لديها مفاعل نووي في ديمونا ووقت الجد ............ :vava::vava::vava:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

*هما بس ف اسرائيل محروق دمهم من قطع الغاز عليهم وبيفكوا عن نفسهم بكلمتين لكن وقت الجد هما عارفين حجمهم اد ايه جنب مصر 
دى مصر يا عالم واللى ناسى التاريخ يفكره *


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2012)

*اعتقد أن الموضوع كله حسابات بين شريكات مش أكتر*
*أه الموضوع قلب الدنيا ... النهاردة الصبح في الرديو عندنا بيتكلموا ع الأزمة وتصاريح وزير الدفاع والخارجية *
*بس هي زوبعة في فنجال *
*هو أحنا نقدر ننسي أن إسماعيل وإسحاق اخوات *​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أبريل 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> شوف اخي أتفهم المشاعر ضد اسرائيل ...فأنا فلسطينية
> لكن دعنا لا نبالغ
> 
> فخلال حرب لبنان الاخيرة كانت اسرائيل على وشك تدمير بيروت بالكامل بما فيها البنية التحتية, الاف القتلى اللبنانيين مقابل عشرات القتلى الاسرائيليين (ومن ضمنهم قتلى فلسطينيين من عرب الداخل). نزوح اللبنانيين بالالاف بينما الاسرائيليين كانوا بتجولون في حيفا (موقع قصف حزب الله ) في المولات والمتاحف وحدائق الحيوانات
> ...


*ربما أستطيع أن أوضح لك القليل حول منطق الحروب .*
*إن أرض المعركة هي حتماً الخاسر الأكبر من ناحية عدد القتلة المدنيين وعدد الأبنية المدمرة ، ولكن ليس هذا أبداً مقياس الانتصار في الحرب .*
*إيضاحات وحقائق :*
*1 - ليس حزب الله من اعتبر نفسه منتصراً ، بل الجانبين أكدا ذلك مراراً وتكراراً .*
*2 - عملية إرجاع بعض الأسرى .*
*3 - في إحدى معارك حرب تموز التي عرفت بـ "مجزرة الميركافا" حيث تقدمت 90 دبابة ميركافا باتجاه الليطاني وصلت منها إلى بلدة الغندورية 4 فقططططططط ، والبقية تدمرت كلياً ، وعلى إثر ذلك أوقفت المصانع العسكرية الإسرائيلية صناعة الميركافا .*
*4 - انظري ماذا حدث بألوية النخبة الصهيونية وعدم القدرة على احتلال شبر لبناني ، وذهاب تهديداتهم حول إزالة حزب الله تماماً إلى أقرب سلة مهملات .*
*هكذا تحسب النتائج في هذه الحروب وليس بالتدمير .*
*5 - قتلى إسرائيل ليسوا بالعشرات وإنما 104 عسكريين و40 مدني .*
*6 - البارجة الإسرائيلية التي دمرت أمام الكاميرات ، وما طوره حزب الله اليوم هو القدرة على حصار إسرائيل بحرياً من خلال الصواريخ القادرة على استهداف السفن القادمة إلى الكيان الصهيوني ، وهو ما لم يكن يمتلكه عام 2006 .*
*إسرائيل لم تمنع قوة حزب الله ، بل إن هذه القوة تزداد بحرية يوماً بعد يوم .*

*وحتى أعطيك مثال لهذا النوع من الحروب ، عندما حدثت الحرب بين روسيا وجورجيا ، بعد نصف ساعة تماماً كان الجيش الروسي قد احتل العاصمة الجورجية .*
*أرجو منك أن تقارني .*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (23 أبريل 2012)

كلام مظبوط يا انطاكى 

الانتصار فى الحروب لا يحسب بكمية المعدات او المبانى او الارواح التى فقدت بل تحسب بهل تحقق الهدف العسكرى و من ثم تم تحقيق الهدف السياسى بناء على العسكرى ام لا .. لأن اى حرب هدفها اولا واخيرا سياسى 

فالهدف العسكرى المعلن لأسرائيل فى حرب 2006 كان اقامة منطقه معزوله بالنيران جنوب الليطانى وفشلوا فى تحقيقه 
والهدف السياسى الاسرائيلى المبنى عليه ارغام حزب الله بتسليم الجنديين بلا تفاوض وبلا تبادل وفشلوا فى تحقيقه 

اما هدف حزب الله العسكرى كان ابقاء شمال اسرائيل تحت رحمة الصواريخ لأخر يوم فى الحرب ونجحوا فى تحقيقه .. والهدف السياسى المبنى عليه كان التفاوض غير المباشر والتبادل ونجحوا فى تحقيقه 

اما عن مصر فهم لا يمتلكوا الجرأه فى مجرد التفكير فى الاقدام على عمل هم اول من يعلم كم سيكلفهم .. فبرغم فساد مبارك الا ان الحسنه الوحيده التى فعلها فى مصر طوال 30 عام هو التسليح لا احد عنده خبره استراتيجيه يستطيع انكار ذلك .. فلا توجد طائره واحده اسرائيليه تستطيع التحليق فى الاجواء المصريه 

ده بقوا بيطلبوا تطمنيات فى السنين الاخيره من الامريكان لما مصر بتعمل مناوره فى سيناء .. ناس تعبانه بيحاولوا يستغلوا الموضوع سياسيا لا اكثر ولا اقل زى ما بيستغلوا شوية الصواريخ الخرده اللى بتمتلكها ايران فى انهم يروحوا يصوتوا للامريكان عشان يدوهم منظومات دفاعيه حديثه او يدوهم قرشين 

لولا الامريكان فى المنطقه بحاملات طائرتها فى السنوات الاخيره اسرائيل دى ترجع عشرين سنه ورا بطلعتين طيران مصرى وسعودى بدون مبالغه


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع مجرد مناورة سياسية للمجلس العسكرى ليوحد المصريين فى صفه فى هدف واحد ... وكله بترتيب مع اسرائيل وماما امريكا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الموضوع مجرد مناورة سياسية للمجلس العسكرى ليوحد المصريين فى صفه فى هدف واحد ... وكله بترتيب مع اسرائيل وماما امريكا*



*دونا الصغننه قالتلى حاجه شبه كده النهارده :w00t:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دونا الصغننه قالتلى حاجه شبه كده النهارده :w00t:*



*ما شاء الله .....بنت الوز عوام ... *


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أبريل 2012)

> فالهدف العسكرى المعلن
> لأسرائيل فى حرب 2006 كان اقامة منطقه معزوله بالنيران جنوب الليطانى وفشلوا فى
> تحقيقه
> والهدف السياسى الاسرائيلى المبنى عليه ارغام حزب الله بتسليم الجنديين
> ...


*أوافقك تماماً ولكني سأضيف جزئية صغيرة أراها قمة الفشل الاستخباراتي الصهيوني ، وهي أنه رغم توغل الاحتلال في بعض المناطق فإن انطلاق الصواريخ استمر من خلف ظهرهم ، اي من مناطف المفروض انهم مشطوها .*

*بالنسبة لمصر : كلامك صحيح فمصر من أكبر القوى العسكرية في المنطقة ، ولو أن بين قوى المنطقة تحالفات حقيقية ونية حقيقية لحرب تنهي إسرائيل لحدث ذلك منذ زمن بعيد .*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (23 أبريل 2012)

صحيح هذا ما حدث فى 2006 فاسرائيل فشلت بسبب الفشل الاستخباراتى .. فهى لم تعدم القدره على تغطية الاهداف بقدر ما عدمت القدره على تحديد الاهداف


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أبريل 2012)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله غازكم وانتم احرار وايش مزعلهم 
واسرائيل خلوها تبربر والله انهم من دون امريكا ما يساون شئ *


----------



## Eva Maria (24 أبريل 2012)

*


The Antiochian قال:



ربما أستطيع أن أوضح لك القليل حول منطق الحروب .
إن أرض المعركة هي حتماً الخاسر الأكبر من ناحية عدد القتلة المدنيين وعدد الأبنية المدمرة ، ولكن ليس هذا أبداً مقياس الانتصار في الحرب .
إيضاحات وحقائق :
1 - ليس حزب الله من اعتبر نفسه منتصراً ، بل الجانبين أكدا ذلك مراراً وتكراراً .
2 - عملية إرجاع بعض الأسرى .
3 - في إحدى معارك حرب تموز التي عرفت بـ "مجزرة الميركافا" حيث تقدمت 90 دبابة ميركافا باتجاه الليطاني وصلت منها إلى بلدة الغندورية 4 فقططططططط ، والبقية تدمرت كلياً ، وعلى إثر ذلك أوقفت المصانع العسكرية الإسرائيلية صناعة الميركافا .
4 - انظري ماذا حدث بألوية النخبة الصهيونية وعدم القدرة على احتلال شبر لبناني ، وذهاب تهديداتهم حول إزالة حزب الله تماماً إلى أقرب سلة مهملات .
هكذا تحسب النتائج في هذه الحروب وليس بالتدمير .
5 - قتلى إسرائيل ليسوا بالعشرات وإنما 104 عسكريين و40 مدني .
6 - البارجة الإسرائيلية التي دمرت أمام الكاميرات ، وما طوره حزب الله اليوم هو القدرة على حصار إسرائيل بحرياً من خلال الصواريخ القادرة على استهداف السفن القادمة إلى الكيان الصهيوني ، وهو ما لم يكن يمتلكه عام 2006 .
إسرائيل لم تمنع قوة حزب الله ، بل إن هذه القوة تزداد بحرية يوماً بعد يوم .

وحتى أعطيك مثال لهذا النوع من الحروب ، عندما حدثت الحرب بين روسيا وجورجيا ، بعد نصف ساعة تماماً كان الجيش الروسي قد احتل العاصمة الجورجية .
أرجو منك أن تقارني .

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا أخي حرب تموز كانت استعراض قوى مهم 

ماذا يمكن أن يفعل صاروخ "القاسم" مقابل طيارات 16F والقنابل العنقودية? 

اسرائيل لم تسترجع الجنود الثلاثة المخطوفين (ولا اعتقد ان هذا كان هدفها أساساً). بل كان هدفها توضيح عواقب أي جهة تمس بالحدود الاسرائيلية.

هل تتخيل أن تشن دولة عربية حرب من اجل اختطاف ثلاثى من جنودها ؟ 
هل راقنا مظهر استبدال أسير اسرائيلي بمئات الأسرى الفلسطينيين ؟

فعلاً امر مخجل !!!

 لا يمكن الانكار ان اسرائيل وجهت صفعة لحزب الله 

فبعد الحرب أصبح حزب الله محطاً لاتهام وسخط اللبنانيين أنفسهم, وسيفكر الف مرة قبل الاقدام على خطوة مماثلة.

المشكلة ان الاعلام العربي واعلام جزب الله المنمق سخر من العقول العربية وصور لها الانتصار بناء على معطيات وهمية.

لا اعرف عن أي انتصار حدث في حرب تموز !! كيف وقد بكى رئيس الوزراء اللبناني السابق، فؤاد السنيورة، أمام وزراء الخارجية العرب لكي يستغيث العالم لنجدة لبنان!!! 

رئيس وزراء لبنان يبكي من هول ما يحدث للبنان بينما السياسيين في اسرائيل يتهكمون ويسخرون منه!!!
عن أي نصر نتكلم ؟ عن أي كرامة نتكلم ؟


للأسف أصبحنا متعطشين لرائحة نصر فهيء لنا انتصارنا في حرب تموز التي راح ضحيتها الاف اللبنانيين الذين لم يؤيدوا هذه الحرب اساساً 
الامر أشبه بالسراب 
سراب النصر العربي

أصبحنا نرفض ان ننظر في المرآة!!!

ميزان القوة كان واضحاً في الحرب الاخيرة. ولا ننسى ان التاريخ يشهد لاسرائيل عندما انتصرت على 3 دول عربية دفعة واحدة (ومن ضمنها مصر) للأسف...

تخيل هذا السرطان في الشرق الاوسط الذي يدعى اسرائيل ليس سوى 5 ملايين نسمة تقع على مساحة قليلة جداً قد لا تتعدى حجم عاصمة دولة.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> كلام مظبوط يا انطاكى
> 
> الانتصار فى الحروب لا يحسب بكمية المعدات او المبانى او الارواح التى فقدت بل تحسب بهل تحقق الهدف العسكرى و من ثم تم تحقيق الهدف السياسى بناء على العسكرى ام لا .. لأن اى حرب هدفها اولا واخيرا سياسى
> 
> ...


*يا اخ مسلم مهذب .. صواريخ ايه بس اللى حزب الله بيهدد بيها اسرائيل دا بمب العيد بيخوف اكتر منها .. اسرائيل لو كانت عايزة تمسح بحزب الله الارض كانت فعلت .. لكنها فى منتهى الذكاء .. فهى تترك **حزب الله *
*بسلاحه فى لبنان لتكسير لبنان **وجعلها *
*مقسمة الى دويلات و مذاهب متناحرة*
*غير متحدة .. اشى سنى وشيعى ومارونى*
*ودرزى الخ الخ وماشاء الله كل طايفة عندها الميليشيات بتاعتها .. وجميع منظومات الطيران الامريكية فى الدول العربية*
*بما فيها مصر مبرمجة مسبقا .. فانت لا تعلم*
*ما بها .. نفسى الناس تتكلم بواقعية و بدون نظرة استعلائية .. امتلك سلاحك من تصميمك و تصنيعك بشرط ان يكون موازيا لاحدث مافى*
*سوق السلاح من امكانيات او حتى اقل شوية*
*ثم تكلم .. الدول القوية هى التى تمتلك منظومات طيران قوية - دفاع جوى - رادارات وتشويش اليكترونى وبدون هذه المنظومات الثلاث يمكن ابادة جيوش كاملة ومدربة فى ايام .. العلم هو الفيصل وليس الاحلام و الخرافات !!*​


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *يا اخ مسلم مهذب .. صواريخ ايه بس اللى حزب الله بيهدد بيها اسرائيل دا بمب العيد بيخوف اكتر منها .. اسرائيل لو كانت عايزة تمسح بحزب الله الارض كانت فعلت .. لكنها فى منتهى الذكاء .. فهى تترك **حزب الله *
> *بسلاحه فى لبنان لتكسير لبنان **وجعلها *
> *مقسمة الى دويلات و مذاهب متناحرة*
> *غير متحدة .. اشى سنى وشيعى ومارونى*
> ...


انت طابور خامس ياسر ولا اية  ياسر
انا معاك فعلا اننا بنتكلم كتير مقابل افعال قليلة جدا
مبارك كان يعلم جيدا بحكم كونة عسكرى وخاض غمار اكثر من حرب وماهى تداعياتها 
عشان كدة كان بعيدا  تماما ان يفكر كما يفكر كثيرين حمقى  فى الدخول نزاع عسكرى مع اسرائيل او غيرها
لما احنا عندنا مشاكل اقتصادية للركب من غير حرب هيبقى وضعنا ازاى لو حصل نزاع ههههه
شاهد تصريح ليبرمان بعد الغاء صفقة الغاز
قال ان هذا خلاف تجارى وليس سياسى
تصريح بيدل على عقلية سياسية ترى متى واين يكون خطابها حاد وخطابها دبلوماسى
مش زين عندنا نطلع ف مظاهرات ونقول خيبر خيبر يا يهود جيش محمد سوف يعود
امتى نبطل تخلف ونفكر بطريقة منطقية بدلا من هذا العتة الفكرى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انت طابور خامس ياسر ولا اية ياسر


*لأ حضرتك .. انا فى طابور العيش دلوقتى ههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2012)

فقط ومن ثم فقط ومن ثم فقط
العدد السكانى هو فقط من سيردع اسرائيل 
عن مجرد التفكير فى خوض حرب ضد مصر
فيكفى فقط عدد سكان مصر
وملحوظه
من ضمن مميزات الشعب المصرى
ان 60 % من تعداد سكانه بينتمى لطبقة الشباب ما بينا 18 و40 سنه
فتخيلو 60 % من حوالى 85 مليون
بينتمو للعمر ده
الا أنى أتمنى عدم خوض أى حرب لا مع اسرئيل ولا غيرها فلنبدء اولاً فى بنيان بلدنا الحبيب مصر والبناء هنا أن اقتضى قطع الغاز
فلنقطعه ، كل جنيه مصرى بلدنا أولى به من اى بلد أخر مهما كانت درجة القرابه بين هذه البلد وبين مصر
*فبلدى اولاً وقبل الجميع !*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فقط ومن ثم فقط ومن ثم فقط
> العدد السكانى هو فقط من سيردع اسرائيل
> عن مجرد التفكير فى خوض حرب ضد مصر
> فيكفى فقط عدد سكان مصر
> ...


*ازاى يعنى عدد السكان كفاية !! .. هى الحرب هاتبقى راجل لراجل  انت بتفكرنى ببعض التعليقات الظريفة زى سورى فى اللفط طبعا "دا احنا لو تفينا على اسرائيل هاتغرق"  طبعا الكلام دا ليس له اى وزن فى الحروب*
*الحروب الان نوعية **لايهم عدد البشر بل نوع *
*السلاح و تاثيره وتدريب و كفاءة الرجال **على *
*هذا السلاح ولو كان عددهم قليل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ازاى يعنى عدد السكان كفاية !! .. هى الحرب هاتبقى راجل لراجل  انت بتفكرنى ببعض التعليقات الظريفة زى سورى فى اللفط طبعا "دا احنا لو تفينا على اسرائيل هاتغرق"  طبعا الكلام دا ليس له اى وزن فى الحروب*
> *الحروب الان نوعية **لايهم عدد البشر بل نوع *
> *السلاح و تاثيره وتدريب و كفاءة الرجال **على *
> *هذا السلاح ولو كان عددهم قليل*​




الموضوع أكبر من اللى وصلك
اسرئيل يهمها
انها متخسرش عدد جنود كبيير
لان عددهم اصلا مش كبيير
والموضوع لما يكون حرب
هيكون التعبئه اجباريه
للمهندس والدكتور والزبال وكل حاجه
الموضوع كبير يا ياسر
بس الاكيد انى انا مش سطحى اوى كده زى ما انت تخيلت !


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

*اسرائيل ايه بس المسكينه اللى جايبين ف سيرتها 
احنا نطلع عليهم اولاد بو سماعين وأهو يبقى ضربنا عصفورين ببوستر واحد هههههه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الموضوع أكبر من اللى وصلك
> اسرئيل يهمها
> انها متخسرش عدد جنود كبيير
> لان عددهم اصلا مش كبيير
> ...


*هههه طيب ماشى .. ولا كانى شوفت حاجه *​


----------



## bob (24 أبريل 2012)

*مش فاهم يعني اروح احضر الشنطة للاستدعاء ولا ايه !!:crazy_pil
*


----------



## Eva Maria (24 أبريل 2012)

*باعتقادي أي حرب في المنطقة لا تتعلق بعدد الجنود 

الحرب ان قامت ستكون حرب نووية يستعمل فيها صواريخ بعيدة المدى وطيارات بدون طائر وما الى ذلك, ولن نستغرب تدخل أمريكي حتى ...

كما ان التاريخ يشهد على حروب بين اسرائيل وعدة دول عربية كان النصر فيها من حظ اسرائيل رغم قلة عدد جنودها , فهل نسينا نكسة 67 التي نشبت بين إسرائيل وكل من مصر وسوريا والأردن  وأفضت لاحتلال إسرائيل كل من سيناء وقطاع غزة والضفة الغربية والجولان ؟

هل نسينا الجولان الذي ما زال محتلاً حتى الان ؟ وبدل ان يواجه بشار الاسد عدوه ويسترد أرضه المختلة ها هو يقتل شعبه الاعزل الضعيف.

فهذا ما يجيده العرب على أي حال... ان يقتلوا بعضهم البعض

الامر لا يتعلق أبداً بعدد الجنود, عندما تواجه اسرائيل أي خطر يهدد وجودها ستفعل المستحيل  لردعه.*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *باعتقادي أي حرب في المنطقة لا تتعلق بعدد الجنود
> 
> الحرب ان قامت ستكون حرب نووية يستعمل فيها صواريخ بعيدة المدى وطيارات بدون طائر وما الى ذلك, ولن نستغرب تدخل أمريكي حتى ...
> 
> ...




عشان نكون أكثر واقعيه
الحرب اللى الجايه
هتكون فعلا احتمال كبيير اؤى نواويه
ولو بقيت نواويه محدش فينا هيلحق
يرد شرفه ( اسرائيل او مصر ) لانها هتكون المجىء الثانى !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اسرائيل ايه بس المسكينه اللى جايبين ف سيرتها *
> *احنا نطلع عليهم اولاد بو سماعين وأهو يبقى ضربنا عصفورين ببوستر واحد هههههه*


*الاه الاه الاه ... ايه الحكاية .. محدش نزل اخبار*
*ولا اتكلم عن سمعه زيك يا دود .. الراجل دا باين كان عامل للناس عمل ولا ايه .. للدرجادى بتعزيه .. عموما تستاهل ياسمعه كل محبة ههههه  مكانوش بيناموا من حبهم ليك *
*ودا كان بيبان فى عبارات الثناء و المدح التى لم ارى مثلها حتى من السيدات .. مش كدا يادود ههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

*عارفين ايه اكتر حاجه عاجبانى ف الموضوع ده 
هههههههههههههههههه
مش هقووول *


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عارفين ايه اكتر حاجه عاجبانى ف الموضوع ده
> هههههههههههههههههه
> مش هقووول *




لو قولتلك انا عارف
هتصدقى ؟ :a4:


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لو قولتلك انا عارف
> هتصدقى ؟ :a4:



*اكيييييييييييييييييييييد لازم تكون عارف يا مووون:smil16:
سيب ياسر بقى كده لوحده مش عارف :t30:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكيييييييييييييييييييييد لازم تكون عارف يا مووون:smil16:*
> *سيب ياسر بقى كده لوحده مش عارف :t30:*


*هاااااى ... هو بقى فى غيرى بتتسلى عليه جهارا نهارا ههههههه .. وكله بسبب حبيبى هههههههه .. اللى مبقاش حبيبى *​


----------



## red333 (24 أبريل 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *باعتقادي أي حرب في المنطقة لا تتعلق بعدد الجنود *
> 
> *الحرب ان قامت ستكون حرب نووية يستعمل فيها صواريخ بعيدة المدى وطيارات بدون طائر وما الى ذلك, ولن نستغرب تدخل أمريكي حتى ...*
> 
> ...


 
للاسف مقايس خاطئة
نتيجة اى حرب يا عزيزتى تحسم من خلال كون اى من الطرفين  حقق هدفة
فى حرب لبنان كان هدف اسرائيل القضاء على حزب الله  وكان هدف حزب الله الدفاع عن لبنان وانزال خسائر باسرائيل
ورغم الخسائر الفادحة التى سببتها اسرائيل الا انه بعد شهر من الحرب وجدت نفسها لا تفعل شيا سوى قتل مدنيين واطفال
وبدا العالم يسخر من الجيش الاسرائيلى كما قال تشافيز حاكم فينزويلا  بانه جيش جبان  لا يفعل شيا سوى القاء قنابل من الطائرات
فانسحب الجيش الاسرائيلى واعتبر حزب الله منتصر  لانه هو من حقق هدفة

حرب اخرى  وهى حرب فيتنام
كان هدف امريكا هو  القضاء على الجيش الفيتنامى
وبعد 12 عام من القتال ومقتل 3 مليون فيتنامى مقابل  58000  جندى اميكى انسحبت امريكا واعتبرت مهزومة

هكذا تحسب الحروب يا عزيزتى
اما النووى
فهو لا يقتصر على امريكا واسرائيل
والخوف من الرصاصة قد يكون اكبر من الخوف من القنبلة


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أبريل 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *يا أخي حرب تموز كانت استعراض قوى مهم *
> 
> *ماذا يمكن أن يفعل صاروخ "القاسم" مقابل طيارات 16F والقنابل العنقودية? *
> 
> ...


*مرة أخرى يا أختي الأمور لا تحسب بهذا الشكل ولا بدموع الممثل اللص فؤاد السنيورة .*
*لكل طرف في الحرب أهدافه ، وخرج إسرائيل منها دون أن تحقق أي هدف ، بينما حقق حزب الله أهدافه المرجوة .*

*حزب الله قد يكون محل سخط جزء من اللبنانيين لكنه محل إكبار وتعظيم من كل أعداء إسرائيل ومن معظم اللبنانيين .*

*هل تدركين كمية التحول في الوقائع ؟؟ إن امتلاك حزب الله للمضاد الجوي سيغير وجه التاريخ .*

*لأنه بأسلحته البسيطة وبامتلاكه مضاد الدروع دمر عشرات الدبابات وأنهى كل التفوق على الأرض ، ولم يبق لإسرائيل إلا التفوق الجوي والبحري .*

*ولكن حتى التفوق البحري تم التغلب عليه بمعادلة بسيطة وهي الصواريخ المضادة للقطع البحرية ، والقادرة على تدمير أي سفينة إسرائيلية أو أي سفينة تقترب من إسرائيل من خلال قاعدة بسيطة وصواريخ ذكية .*

*وأذكر أن السيد حسن قال في خطاب له : امتلاك المضاد الجوي سيغير المعادلة ، ولا أؤكد ولا أنفي .*

*وفي خطاب لاحق قال بما معناه أنه بات بإمكان حزب الله ليس فقط قصف تل أبيب مقابل بيروت ، وإنما بات يمتلك تحديد الهدف ، أي مطار مقابل مطار ، مصنع مقابل مصنع ، جسر مقابل جسر .*

*هل فهمتِ منظومة الفشل الإسرائيلي في حرب تموز وكيف تطورت الأمور ؟؟؟*

*بات الاجتياح البري مستحيلاً ولن تفكر فيه إسرائيل ثانيةً ، لم يعد لها إلا القصف من بعيد ، وهذا لم ينفع في شيء إلا في قتل الأبرياء وتدمير البنى ، لكنه لم يوقف قتل الجنود الصهاينة ، ولم يمنع تحقيق ما وعد به حزب الله قبل شهور وهو استرجاع الأسير الدرزي عميد الأسرى اللبنانيين ، وبقية ما وعد به .*

*هل تعلمين أن أحد صواريخ حزب الله سقط في ثكنة صهيونية وقتل في مرة واحدة 12 من الجنود والضباط الصهاينة ؟؟*

*ربما طوال الحرب لم يقتل الصهاينة 12 من مقاتلي الحزب دفعة واحدة .*
*وهناك تقارير تشير إلى أننا إذا جمعنا ما خسرته إسرائيل في معاركها ستكون الخسارة أكبر بكثير ، فمثلا ً :*


> "* عدد الدبابات وناقلات الجنود الإسرائيلية التي دُمرت بشكل كامل في الحرب بلغت 65 دبابة وناقلة جنود منها 38 من طراز ميركافا دمرت بالصواريخ المضادة للدروع, في حين دُمرت 15 دبابة بالعبوات الناسفة المزروعة في الأرض, أما عدد الدبابات وناقلات الجنود التي أصيبت في الحرب فبلغ 93 دبابة وناقلة جنود".‏
> 
> كما أوضح التقرير أن مقاتلي حزب الله " استطاعوا قتل 18 جندياً إسرائيلياً دفعة واحدة في بنت جبيل بتاريخ 27 تموز, وفي وقت لاحق من نفس اليوم والمكان قتل 41 جندياً إسرائيلياً، وتم تدمير 12مدرعة وثلاث ناقلات جنود و8 أصيبت بشكل بالغ، من خلال كمين نصبه مقاتلو حزب الله".
> 
> ...


*بينما لا يوجد تقدير فعلي لعدد شهداء حزب الله من المقاتلين ولكن خسارتهم تقدر بأنها أقل من إسرائيل بكثير .*

*ورغم هذه المقارنة إلا أنني لا أحسب الانتصار بمن خسر جنوداً أكثر ، بل بالأبعاد الاستراتيجية التي قد لا تصلك دون أرضية سياسية إخبارية متعمقة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أبريل 2012)

*



هل نسينا الجولان الذي ما زال محتلاً حتى الان ؟ وبدل ان يواجه بشار الاسد عدوه ويسترد أرضه المختلة ها هو يقتل شعبه الاعزل الضعيف.

فهذا ما يجيده العرب على أي حال... ان يقتلوا بعضهم البعض

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا كلام فارغ فقواتنا الباسلة لا تواجه عزّل ، بل تواجه صهاينة الداخل المسلحين الإرهابيين الذين قتلوا 4000 مؤيد حتى الآن بينهم 3 من أصدقائي ، واغتصبوا النساء واحتلوا المناطق وأقاموا الحواجز العسكرية ، وأحدثوا تفجيرات وعمليات انتحارية مروعة إلخ إلخ .
وهم لا يتوانون عن رفع أعلام القاعدة علناً ولم يحرقوا ولو مرة وادة العلم الإسرائيلي بينما فعل ذلك المؤيدون مراراً وتكراراً .
ولم يتجرأوا على تسمية جمعة واحدة ضد إسرائيل بأي شكل .

ومن واجب الدولة حمايتنا وسحقهم .

أما من ناحية نظام الأسد وإسرائيل ، فنظام الأسد أكبر قاتل للصهاينة عبر التاريخ بعد هتلر ، وهذا ما يحرق قلوبهم ، فنتيجة حرب 73 وحدها تم قتل 10000 صهيوني ، وتدمير أكثر من 1000 دبابة ، أكثر من 300 طائرة .
ناهيك عن الهجرة العكسية للصهاينة التي تحدث بعد كل حرب .

وتم تحرير الأراضي السورية بالقوة دون أي استرجاع تفاوضي ، واللبنانية بالتعاون بين المقاومة المدعومة من سوريا وبين الجيش السوري الذي قدم في لبنان 14000 شهيد وقتل آلاف الصهاينة أيضاً .

لك كل المحبة ، وأرجو ألا يفتي أحد في ما لا يعلم .*


----------



## Eva Maria (24 أبريل 2012)

بالمناسبة
هو مين اخد باله من الزنقة ؟


----------



## Eva Maria (24 أبريل 2012)

*



			مرة أخرى يا أختي الأمور لا تحسب بهذا الشكل ولا بدموع الممثل اللص فؤاد السنيورة .
لكل طرف في الحرب أهدافه ، وخرج إسرائيل منها دون أن تحقق أي هدف ، بينما حقق حزب الله أهدافه المرجوة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وما هي اهداف حزب الله المرجوة ؟ 
خطف ثلاثة جنود اسرائيلين مقابل قتل الاف اللبنانيين وتدمير لبنان بالكامل ؟ 
هل هذا هدف عسكري منطقي ؟ جر بلد كامل الى حرب لم يخترها ؟

في الواقع من جهتي اللعنة ثم اللعنة على حزب الله 
لا يهمني حزب الله, فهو في النهاية حزب اسلامي فاشي راديكالي انتمائه الأول والاخير لايران والخامنئي وليس للبنان والعرب. وفي أسوأ الكوابيس لو حكم لبنان لتحولت الى ايران يضطهد ويظلم المسيحيين فيها.
قل عن فؤاد السنيورة لص (بالامكان الجميع قول ما يشاؤون). لكنه كان رئيس لبنان شئنا ام أبينا وبكاؤة لنجدة لبنان يبين الورطة التي وقعت بها لبنان بسبب زعرنة وتهور حزب الله.






			هل تدركين كمية التحول في الوقائع ؟؟ إن امتلاك حزب الله للمضاد الجوي سيغير وجه التاريخ .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل تدرك أنواع الاسلحة التي تمتلكها اسرائيل قبل ان تفتخر بالاسلحة البدائية التي يمتلكها حوب اللة
الاسلحة الكيميائية والنووية هي من تغير وجه التاريخ يا عزيزي وليست الاسلحة البدائية المصنوعة يودياً.





			حزب الله قد يكون محل سخط جزء من اللبنانيين لكنه محل إكبار وتعظيم من كل أعداء إسرائيل ومن معظم اللبنانيين .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اعداء اسرائيل وهم العرب, أغلبهم مسلمين سنة يمقتون حزب الله ويخونونه ويلعنونه ليل نهار. أوليس شيعي علوي ؟ 




			لأنه بأسلحته البسيطة وبامتلاكه مضاد الدروع دمر عشرات الدبابات وأنهى كل التفوق على الأرض ، ولم يبق لإسرائيل إلا التفوق الجوي والبحري .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلها دبابة أو ثلاثة مش اكثر :t31:
ولو كنت متأثر باكاذيب قناة المنار 
فأرجوك ... لا تفعل






			ما من ناحية نظام الأسد وإسرائيل ، فنظام الأسد أكبر قاتل للصهاينة عبر التاريخ بعد هتلر ، وهذا ما يحرق قلوبهم ، فنتيجة حرب 73 وحدها تم قتل 10000 صهيوني ، وتدمير أكثر من 1000 دبابة ، أكثر من 300 طائرة .
ناهيك عن الهجرة العكسية للصهاينة التي تحدث بعد كل حرب .

وتم تحرير الأراضي السورية بالقوة دون أي استرجاع تفاوضي ، واللبنانية بالتعاون بين المقاومة المدعومة من سوريا وبين الجيش السوري الذي قدم في لبنان 14000 شهيد وقتل آلاف الصهاينة أيضاً .

لك كل المحبة ، وأرجو ألا يفتي أحد في ما لا يعلم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا اعلم بأي عالم تعيش انت لكن حسب علمي (وعلم الجميع) ان الجولان (وهي أرض سورية) ما زالت محتلة حتى الان.*


----------



## Eva Maria (24 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> هذا كلام فارغ فقواتنا الباسلة لا تواجه عزّل ، بل تواجه صهاينة الداخل المسلحين الإرهابيين الذين قتلوا 4000 مؤيد حتى الآن بينهم 3 من أصدقائي ، واغتصبوا النساء واحتلوا المناطق وأقاموا الحواجز العسكرية ، وأحدثوا تفجيرات وعمليات انتحارية مروعة إلخ إلخ .
> وهم لا يتوانون عن رفع أعلام القاعدة علناً ولم يحرقوا ولو مرة وادة العلم الإسرائيلي بينما فعل ذلك المؤيدون مراراً وتكراراً .
> ولم يتجرأوا على تسمية جمعة واحدة ضد إسرائيل بأي شكل .
> ...


*
أحترم رأيك فيما يحدث في بلدك 

لكن ليس هذا ما نراه فعلاً*


----------



## چاكس (24 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إسرائيل أجبن من محاربة مصر ، بل وأضعف من ذلك ، بل وأضعف من خوض حرب مع لبنان البطل رغم صغره ، ولا يفكر أصلاً في حرب مع بلدي سوريا لأنها ستعيد البلدين مئات السنين للوراء ، فكيف بحرب مع مصر ؟؟!!!*
> 
> *حرب مع مصر يعني دخول سوريا فيها فوراً لأنها فرصة تاريخية ، وبالتالي دخول لبنان من خلال المقاومة ودخول إيران فوراً .*
> 
> ...


 
لا اسرائيل جبانة لو هتواجهك مان تو مان ، فيس تو فيس لان انت هنا عندك العدد فى اللمون و كحرب بين اشخاص هى جبانة صح ، اما اسلحة و نووى لا انت متاخدش فى ايديهم ساعتين بالضبط


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

*وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية: رد طنطاوى كان قاسيا لإسرائيل*
*قالت الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية الصادرة اليوم، الثلاثاء، إن تهديدات المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس العسكرى الحاكم فى مصر التى أطلقها أمس وهدد فيها بكسر قدم من يحاول الاعتداء على مصر أو الاقتراب من حدودها، جاءت ردا على تصريحات وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى أفيجادور ليبرمان الأخيرة.

وأوضحت صحيفة هاآرتس الإسرائيلية أن تصريحات طنطاوى الرجل الأقوى فى مصر حاليا شديدة اللهجة ضد إسرائيل، تؤكد غضب مصر الشديد من إسرائيل بعد تصريحات ليبرمان التى قال فيها إن القاهرة تشكل تهديدا أكبر لتل أبيب من طهران.

وأوضحت الصحيفة العبرية أن تهديدات ليبرمان لمصر رفعت حدة التوتر بين القاهرة وتل أبيب، مما تسبب فى رد فعل طنطاوى العنيف على هامش المرحلة الرئيسية للمناورة "نصر 7" التى جرت فى سيناء، مضيفة بأن تصريحات المشير كانت قاسية بالنسبة لإسرائيل، بالرغم من أنه أكد بأن القوات المسلحة المصرية لن تعتدى على أى من الدول المجاورة إلا فى حال المساس بالأراضى المصرية.

فيما قالت صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية إن تصريحات وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى الاستفزازية لمصر واجهته رد فعل عدوانية من القاهرة غير مسبوق، حيث دعا طنطاوى الذى يعتبر حاليا زعيم الدولة بتوخى الحذر من جانب القوات المسلحة المصرية لحماية البلد من أى اعتداء خارجى، فى إشارة إلى إسرائيل.

فيما وصف موقع "واللا" الإخبارى الإسرائيلى تصريحات ليبرمان بأنها أثارت عاصفة شديدة ثانية بعد التصريحات السابقة التى أدلى بها خلال عهد مبارك السابق والتى هدد فيها بنسف السد العالى. 

وأشار الموقع الإسرائيلى إلى أن تصريحات ليبرمان التى أدلى بها فى أكتوبر من عام 2008، قبل تعيينه فى منصب وزير الخارجية أثارت موجة من الغضب فى مصر ضد إسرائيل.

وكان ليبرمان قد دعا أيضا فى تصريحاته عام 2008 لمبارك أن يذهب للجحيم بسبب رفضه الذهاب لتل أبيب، ومن حينها قررت السلطات المصرية بأن ليبرمان ضيفا غير مرحب به فى مصر.*


----------



## sam176 (24 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أوافقك تماماً ولكني سأضيف جزئية صغيرة أراها قمة الفشل الاستخباراتي الصهيوني ، وهي أنه رغم توغل الاحتلال في بعض المناطق فإن انطلاق الصواريخ استمر من خلف ظهرهم ، اي من مناطف المفروض انهم مشطوها .*
> 
> *بالنسبة لمصر : كلامك صحيح فمصر من أكبر القوى العسكرية في المنطقة ، ولو أن بين قوى المنطقة تحالفات حقيقية ونية حقيقية لحرب تنهي إسرائيل لحدث ذلك منذ زمن بعيد .*



و لو انى عارف ان الكثير هيزعل او يتجاهل الرد لكن نفسى اعرف اسرائيل مزعل الكل فى ايه 
و بتنعتوهم بالصهاينه  و كان صهيون و اسرائيل شتيمه
هل انتم فعلا مقتنعون بهذا ام انكم تنافقون المسلمين لابعاد شبهة التعاطف معها
لن اذكر الادله الكتابيه من اقوال بولس الرسول من ان الفرع لا يجب ان يفتخر على الاصل الذى هو اسرائيل او الكنيسه الاولى كلها يهود
ولكن على الاقل فلنعترف ان اسرائيل ارادت سلام حقيقى و تطييع كامل مع مصر اما عن الاخوه المشرقيين من اتباع مؤسسى القوميه العربيه و معادتهم لاسرائيل فقد ثبت فشل تلك الافكار امام الزحف الاسلامى البربري 
ان لاسرئيل حق فى الوجود وهم عندهم اخلاق و انسانيه وعدل اكثر مما للقذافى و ووجدى غنيم و حتى مبارك

ملحوظه طبعا انا لدى تحفظات كثيره عليها مع شبه يقينى بان الاسلام صناعه يهوديه
و مع هذا اتمنى لهم كل السلامه و ان اكنت اضررت لمقاتلتهم فساقاتلهم قاتلااو مقتولا فى سبيل الواجب لكنى احبهم وارى انهم اقرب لى بمئات المرات من السعودى مثلا فالخليجى يجب ان يكون  العدو الاستراتيجى لمصر مثلا و ليس الاسرائيلى وهذا راى الشخصى فقط


اما بالنسبه الى مقولة  ان  فمصر من أكبر القوى العسكرية في المنطقة 
فاكرر للمره الالف لمن لا يعرف
الدول الظالمه المضهده ليس فقط لاقلياتها بل حتى لفقراء شعبها المليئه بالكذب و الخداع و الظلم لا يمكن ان تنتصر
ان مصر لا يوجد بها عقيدة قتاليه وطنيه بل عقيدتها القتاليه اسلاميه دينيه انت لا تعلم كميه الجهل الذى يدرس عن اسرائيل لضباط الجيش
ان شعبا و جيش جاهل متعصب ليس له الا الهزيمه
فالنصر فى الحروب الحديثه هو نتاج تقدم الامم الذى لا يحدث الا بالعدل و العلم الذى نملك منه صفر


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2012)

*مع أني مش قادر أوصل لنقطة التصادم ال غيرت مصار الموضوع ليصير بين هذا وذاك وكاننا وزراء دفاع *
*اعضاء مع إسرائيل وأعضاء ضدها ... مصريين سوريين فلسطينيين أردنيين .... وخايف كمان يكون في إسرائليين متخفيين :t31:*

*عامة ... من وجهة نظري ... تصريحات ليبرمان ... ليست أكثر من تصاريح عارية من الواقعية ... فما قاله في الماضي لم يحدث ولن يحدث ... وما يقوله الأن مجرد تفاهات *
*لأن المنطقة ليست في حمل حرب جديدة *
*فالعراق ولبنان وسوريا وفلسطين وليبيا والسودان ... تمزقوا بسبب حروب الشوارع والأضرابات الخارجية *
*وهناك مصر وتونس ... تمزقتا من الثورات والأضطرابات الداخلية*
*وهناك إيران أيضاً ... فهي ممزقة بسبب كمية المقاطعات الخارجية مع الدول*

*وأمريكا ذاتها ممزقة ومنهكة ... وأعتقد أنها لن تفكر حتي في أي حرب قادمة سواء بالمشاركة أو حتي بالمتابعة *
*وخاصة لو إسرائيل طرف فيها ... كونها فعلاً ماما أمريكا لإسرائيل *

*ومن جهة أخري روسيا المؤيدة للشرق وثراواته والحلم الضائع ... بها ما يكفيها ولن تفكر حتي في أي تدخل أو مساعدة عسكرية محتملة*

*ويبقي القوي العظمي الأخيرة وهي الصين ... وأنا أري أن التنين الصيني ... مهتم بالقوة الأقتصادية وأمتلاك العالم بالصناعة وليس بالحرب*
*وبصراحة بعد جاكي شان ما كبر ... راحت ع الصين في شغل الحروب :hlp:*

*ولذلك أنا أري ... أن كل ده مجرد كلام في كلام*
*وبصراحة رد طنطاوي كان جامد *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اعضاء مع إسرائيل وأعضاء ضدها ... مصريين سوريين فلسطينيين أردنيين .... وخايف كمان يكون في إسرائليين متخفيين :t31:*
> 
> *وبصراحة رد طنطاوي كان جامد *​


:smil16::* انا اسرائيليه بس كنت عاملاهلكوا مفاجأه*​


----------



## sam176 (24 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :smil16::* انا اسرائيليه بس كنت عاملاهلكوا مفاجأه*​


الناس فى امريكا بيلزقوا على سيارتهم   Sticker 
saying "    * I am a Follower of a Jewish Carpenter* "  
:t30::t31:


----------



## چاكس (24 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :smil16::* انا اسرائيليه بس كنت عاملاهلكوا مفاجأه*​


 
ههههههههههه
و انا كمان بس كنت عاملها مفاجأة


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

*غادر مطار القاهرة الدولي مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، السفير الإسرائيلي يعقوب أميتاي علي متن الطائرة الأردنية المتجهة إلي عمان ومنها إلي تل أبيب عائداً إلى بلاده بعد أقل من يومين على عودته إلى القاهرة.

فاجأ السفير الإسرائيلي سلطات مطار القاهرة بإخطار سفره إلى تل أبيب، ووصل إلى استراحة كبار الزوار بالمطار، رافضاً الحديث لوسائل الإعلام، وبدأ عليه علامات التوتر خاصة بعد المقابلة التي أجراها اليوم بوزارة الخارجية المصرية لتوضيح تصريحات المسئولين الإسرائيليين بشأن وقف تصدير الغاز المصري إلي تل أبيب.
*


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2012)

​*



باعتقادي أي حرب في المنطقة لا تتعلق بعدد الجنود 

الحرب ان قامت ستكون حرب نووية يستعمل فيها صواريخ بعيدة المدى وطيارات بدون طائر وما الى ذلك, ولن نستغرب تدخل أمريكي حتى ...


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أخت ماريا ... أنتي تعرفين من أنا *
*فأنا لا أحب أن ادخل في نقاشات علي معتقدات *
*ولكن ... أريد أن أوضح شئ ... أينعم الحروب الحديثة تقوم علي المعدات ومدي التقدم العسكري ... ولكن مازالت الحقيقة الوحيدة هي ... الحرب مجرد خدعة *
*ولو علي المعتدات والتقدم فجنوب أفريقيا غانية عن التعريف وبها ما لم تملكه إسرائيل حتي ... ولكنها اضعف من قوي كثيرة *
*اليابان ... روسيا ... المانيا ... الكثير من الدول متقدمة جداً في المعدات والتكنولجيا العسكرية ... ولكنها لن تكون قوي عظمي حربية *
*أمريكا نفسها ... بدون قواعدها الحربية في المنطقة الشرق اوسطية هي لا شئ ... فلولا خيانة العرب للمنطقة لما كنا سمعنا عن أمريكا في المنطقة*
*ولولا خيانة الفلسطنيين لأنفسهم وللمنطقة لما كنا رأينا إسرائيل *
*فالحرب ليست فقط معدات وتقدم تكنولجي عسكري ... الحرب لها أبعاد أخري مختلفة ... فالتعداد عنصر مهم ... والقدرة علي القتال عنصر مهم أيضاً ... والمهارة والتدريب علي المقاومة مهم ... والثقة والإيمان بالذاد غاية في الأهمية *
*والتاريخ ملئ بالكثير من المواقف المدللة علي ما أقول* ​*



كما ان التاريخ يشهد على حروب بين اسرائيل وعدة دول عربية كان النصر فيها من حظ اسرائيل رغم قلة عدد جنودها , فهل نسينا نكسة 67 التي نشبت بين إسرائيل وكل من مصر وسوريا والأردن وأفضت لاحتلال إسرائيل كل من سيناء وقطاع غزة والضفة الغربية والجولان ؟

الامر لا يتعلق أبداً بعدد الجنود, عندما تواجه اسرائيل أي خطر يهدد وجودها ستفعل المستحيل لردعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا أدري لماذا الزج بحرب 67 في الموضوع ... فحرب 67 كان خدعة وليسست أكثر *
*وكانت هناك أسباب كثيرة بعيدة كل البعد عن التقدم والتكنولوجيا العسكرية *
*وكان من أهم الأسباب تهور عبد الناصر واندفاعة الدائم وعنتريته في أدارة الأمور*
*وغباءه الذائد -مع أحترامي وحبي الكبير له- لمساندة القضية العربية عامة وقضية فلسطيين خاصة وتمزيقه لجيشه بين هذا وذاك *

*ولماذا تناسيتي حرب 73 ... فإسرائيل هي هي إسرائيل بنفس التقدم والتكونولجيا *
*وأنكسرت أمامنا في أيام ولو لم يكن تم وقف أطلاق النار لكنا مسحنا إسرائيل من علي وجه الأرض *
*ولماذا تناسيتي عدوان 56 ... فهذا أيضاً كان ملحمة وأنتصرنا فيها ... وإسرائيل هي هي إسرائيل وفرنسا هي هي فرنسا وإنجلترا هي هي إنجلترا كقوتان عظمتان *

*فالرؤية المنطقية لابد أن ننظر من خلالها علي كل الجوانب ... وليس علي جانب واحد فقط*

*وأخير ... أحب أن أقول لكي *
*أن الجيش المصري ... يعتبر من الأقوي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط ككل وفي أفريقيا كلها ... ويعتبر الرابع عالمياً من حيث التعداد ... ويعتبر من المتقدميين عالمياً في التكنولوجيا العسكرية ... ويعتبر الأقوي عالمياً في القدرة القتالية -معلومة منقولة من صديق عسكري جنوب أفريقي-  *

*فلو هناك حرب ... لا تقلقي ... فنحن لها *
*وسنحرر لكم فلسطين بالمرة *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أبريل 2012)

*



			ملحوظه طبعا انا لدى تحفظات كثيره عليها مع شبه يقينى بان الاسلام 
و مع هذا اتمنى لهم كل السلامه و ان اكنت اضررت لمقاتلتهم فساقاتلهم قاتلااو مقتولا فى سبيل الواجب لكنى احبهم وارى انهم اقرب لى بمئات المرات من السعودى مثلا فالخليجى يجب ان يكون العدو الاستراتيجى لمصر مثلا و ليس الاسرائيلى وهذا راى الشخصى فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 قالت الخليجي يجب ان يكون عدو لمصر ليه محتلين اراضي مصريه مثلا؟ وايش مصر هي وايش خليجي شكلك ما تعرفيش ان الدم واااااااااااحد يا عمري وما تعرفين انك فعلا صادقه في قولك مصر تحارب اي نعم  كل الامم غزتنا وارجعي لتاريخ ومصر كل مره كانت تعيد الامجاد  عندك مانع؟قالت عدو استراتيجي احب اقولك شئ دوام الحال من المحال اي نحن نضعف ننام نلتهي شوي بس ما نموت شوفي كم مره سلبتو اراضي وكم مره استرجعناها وكم مره انهزمنا وتمت ابادتنا من كل امم الشعوب وكل مره مصيرنا كان النهوض حزازايات تصير بين كل الناس بس لايمكن تتحول لعداء كملي اوهامك ي صح كلامج الاسلام صناعه يهوديه اصحاب العقول في راحه ليش اليهوديه ماوروجو لدينهم قبل ما يصنعون دين اخر لعلمك اليهود ما تساوين عندهم شئ واقري كتبهم شوفي وايش رايهم فيكم  بلا استفزاز وقرررررف  ا*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أبريل 2012)

*سما
انا اكلمك على انك يهوديه على فكره لايمكن تكونين غير كذا بس لو انك مسيحي تعالي عندي ابعلمك من هم اليهود مايعرفهم الا اللي يجاورهم
ونحن كل ابو جيرانا يهود *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> شكلك ما تعرفيش ان الدم واااااااااااحد يا عمري
> *



*لا يا عمرى ..... الدم مو واحد طال عمرك ..... انتم عربان بدو ..... ونحنا مصريين ......*


----------



## Eva Maria (24 أبريل 2012)

*


Twin قال:



​

أخت ماريا ... أنتي تعرفين من أنا 
فأنا لا أحب أن ادخل في نقاشات علي معتقدات 
ولكن ... أريد أن أوضح شئ ... أينعم الحروب الحديثة تقوم علي المعدات ومدي التقدم العسكري ... ولكن مازالت الحقيقة الوحيدة هي ... الحرب مجرد خدعة 
ولو علي المعتدات والتقدم فجنوب أفريقيا غانية عن التعريف وبها ما لم تملكه إسرائيل حتي ... ولكنها اضعف من قوي كثيرة 
اليابان ... روسيا ... المانيا ... الكثير من الدول متقدمة جداً في المعدات والتكنولجيا العسكرية ... ولكنها لن تكون قوي عظمي حربية 
أمريكا نفسها ... بدون قواعدها الحربية في المنطقة الشرق اوسطية هي لا شئ ... فلولا خيانة العرب للمنطقة لما كنا سمعنا عن أمريكا في المنطقة
ولولا خيانة الفلسطنيين لأنفسهم وللمنطقة لما كنا رأينا إسرائيل 
فالحرب ليست فقط معدات وتقدم تكنولجي عسكري ... الحرب لها أبعاد أخري مختلفة ... فالتعداد عنصر مهم ... والقدرة علي القتال عنصر مهم أيضاً ... والمهارة والتدريب علي المقاومة مهم ... والثقة والإيمان بالذاد غاية في الأهمية 
والتاريخ ملئ بالكثير من المواقف المدللة علي ما أقول ​
 
لا أدري لماذا الزج بحرب 67 في الموضوع ... فحرب 67 كان خدعة وليسست أكثر 
وكانت هناك أسباب كثيرة بعيدة كل البعد عن التقدم والتكنولوجيا العسكرية 
وكان من أهم الأسباب تهور عبد الناصر واندفاعة الدائم وعنتريته في أدارة الأمور
وغباءه الذائد -مع أحترامي وحبي الكبير له- لمساندة القضية العربية عامة وقضية فلسطيين خاصة وتمزيقه لجيشه بين هذا وذاك 

ولماذا تناسيتي حرب 73 ... فإسرائيل هي هي إسرائيل بنفس التقدم والتكونولجيا 
وأنكسرت أمامنا في أيام ولو لم يكن تم وقف أطلاق النار لكنا مسحنا إسرائيل من علي وجه الأرض 
ولماذا تناسيتي عدوان 56 ... فهذا أيضاً كان ملحمة وأنتصرنا فيها ... وإسرائيل هي هي إسرائيل وفرنسا هي هي فرنسا وإنجلترا هي هي إنجلترا كقوتان عظمتان 

فالرؤية المنطقية لابد أن ننظر من خلالها علي كل الجوانب ... وليس علي جانب واحد فقط

وأخير ... أحب أن أقول لكي 
أن الجيش المصري ... يعتبر من الأقوي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط ككل وفي أفريقيا كلها ... ويعتبر الرابع عالمياً من حيث التعداد ... ويعتبر من المتقدميين عالمياً في التكنولوجيا العسكرية ... ويعتبر الأقوي عالمياً في القدرة القتالية -معلومة منقولة من صديق عسكري جنوب أفريقي-  

فلو هناك حرب ... لا تقلقي ... فنحن لها 
وسنحرر لكم فلسطين بالمرة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا ذكرت الامر كمثال على أن ليس كل مرة تسلم الجرة يا اخ توين, وان الاستخفاف باسرائيل كقوى عسكرية هو خطأ لا يغفر.

أخطر خطأ يرتكب في الحروب هو الاستخفاف بالعدو 

عندما تستخف بعدوك .... تكون قد قدمت النصر له على طبق من فضة 

واذا كان جمال عبد الناصر قد اخطأ وتهور ..... فامكانية تكرار التهور والخطأ وارده




			لو هناك حرب ... لا تقلقي ... فنحن لها 
وسنحرر لكم فلسطين بالمرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أرجوك أحفظ لنا شرف تحرير الأرض يا أخ توين أتوسل اليك يعني 

كل واحد يحرر نفسه 
والأهم من مواجهة العدو الخارجي 
هو مواجهة العدو الداخلي...... كما يحدث في مصر الان 
الاولوية في مصر هي ان تتخلص من مشاكلها الداخلية وأن تحرر نفسها من نفسها قبل أن تحرر أي بلد آخر.





			ولولا خيانة الفلسطنيين لأنفسهم وللمنطقة لما كنا رأينا إسرائيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أما الفلسطينيين فلا اعلم عن أي خيانة تقصد بها 
فجميع العرب  خانوا الفلسطينيين 
حتى المعابر أقفلت في وجههم وقت المجاعة والضيق

جواسيس عرب من جميع الاطياف العربية تعمل مع الموساد والشاباك 


ويا ريت ان توضح أي خيانة خانوها الفلسطينيين 
لكي أبين لك الخيانة التي أرتكبها "العرب" للفلسطينيين ككل 



وعلى صعيد آخر
بحب  بعض الناس لما تتزنق :t31:

*


----------



## sam176 (24 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> ​
> 
> *[SIZ ]
> فلو هناك حرب ... لا تقلقي ... فنحن لها
> وسنحرر لكم فلسطين بالمرة *​


*



على راى فريد شوقى فى فيلم جعلونى مجرما
" كلمه واحده هارد بيها " 

شعوب لا امل فيها قد يفسر نفسيتها و تصرفاتها و افكارها
قراءة مغايره للتاريخ  وهناك الكثير من تلك القراءات و رغم انها تبدوا نظريات مجنونه و صعبه التصديق الا انه مع كمية اللامعقول فى افكار تلك الشعوب تبدوا حتى اكثر النظريات جنون التفسير المنطقى الوحيد*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أبريل 2012)

*ماتدري الله يخليك من زمان اختلطت وصارت واحد وعلى فكره كلمة عربان ما تزعلنيش لو قصدك يعني استفزازي, وبعدين ما وقفت على دم فكرها سما ان المصريين حيبنو لهم كعبه في ميدان التحرير؟ عدو ده دائما كان وسيظل من يحتل ويقتل وينهب الاخرين ونحن الخليجين مااحتلينا اراضيكم ليش ذا الاستفزاز بس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

*واضح ان اللعنه الاسرائيليه بخباثتها حلت ع الموضوع 
اسمحولى بغلقه لاننا اتمادينا ف مخالفة قوانين القسم 
يغلق 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------

